
The Postmortem (Fred Wilson's opinion about Wesabe) - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/10/the-postmortem.html
======
jeffclark
Inaccurate title. This is Fred Wilson's opinion about Marc Hedlund's
postmortem blog post.

